# P226 mk25



## luv_freedom (Feb 20, 2013)

Just ordered my MK25 this morning! Hope that it is as good a gun as I have read it is. Would like to hear from anyone who has one and how you like it or what you might not like about it. I heard that it is tough to find a holster for one thing. I'll worry about that later. Can't find any ammo anyway right now and I understand it will be a long wait for the gun to come in. Like 4 to 6 months! Oh well, I feel lucky just to find someone willing to order it for me and not trying to make a big profit like a lot of places are doing right now for handguns.


----------



## campbed (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome to the (pre) Club.

I fell into mine by accident via a relationship with the factory. Went intending on a 226 Elite 9mm, but they were out, and just walking in with a stack of boxes of MK25's that were still factory warm, so.......

I l o v e it! You will too, absolutely no doubt. I got lucky again and got one with chrome barrel. The tech said expect 8000 rounds with that barrel, and reminded me I was a lucky boy to get one (twice).

This thing is dead on accurate, looks and feels like a GUN (read steel slide, aluminum lower), and the sights are just so freakin awesome. This pistol is not going anywhere and my son will get it when I'm dust. 

Balistol CLP for me, tw25b grease on the rails and other rubby bits each range trip is all the babying it is going to get. This will be what my instructor who is SF's calls a "working gun". His 2022 didn't look out of the box or a safe, and looked worked in a good way if you know what I mean.

Do yourself a favor right now: order the .22LR conversion kit, 1 or 2 extra mags, and the sigpower.com mag upgrade kit. Those will likely take awhile to show at your door too. Then you'll have option to plink/practice at 7-11 cents per round vs 27-42+ per with the 9mm, and you will always have something in hand to go play.

Happy dreams (if you are not having them already) until you get it in you hands!


----------



## luv_freedom (Feb 20, 2013)

campbed said:


> Welcome to the (pre) Club.
> 
> I fell into mine by accident via a relationship with the factory. Went intending on a 226 Elite 9mm, but they were out, and just walking in with a stack of boxes of MK25's that were still factory warm, so.......
> 
> ...


Ohhh, I didn't even think about a .22LR conversion! Great idea! Thanks man.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

it is starting to get easier to find holsters. check out bravo concealment. that is who i went with. he does not have the flat rail listed, but email him and he will help you out. enjoy your sig.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Get down with the Signess. I love my elites and my x-five.


----------



## campbed (Feb 16, 2013)

Holster - just bought a Safariland 6378 ALS Concealment Paddle Holster on Amazon after researching. Don't like my Galco leather (too many issues at the range like hard to insert/remove, pushes the slide back went holstering)

UPDATE: For the MK25, we need to buy holsters for the P226R (I think R stands for Rail?). So that correct part is 6378-774-412, but I think Amazon is selling me the 6378-77-412. I've seen posts from people that the 77 does not fit due to the rail on the MK25. Looks like i have some work to do.


----------



## luv_freedom (Feb 20, 2013)

Update.
I ended up canceling my order and bought an MK25 on Gunbroker .com and got one already! Love it!!! Can't wait to take it out and shoot it. 
I bought a holster for my MK25 from these people www.imidefense.com
Made to fit the MK25. Takes a little while to process the order and ship it because they're in Isreal. When I get it I'll leave a post as to how well I like it. I also bought an E2 grip kit to replace the original grips. I have small hands and the grips feel kind of big to me. Kit was $51.99 from Tactical Assault Gear.


----------

